# More Dailymail ignorance...



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Hi

I've come on here for a bit of a rant because this paper is still peddling its agenda against IVF. I have just read an 'article' on there about IVF. The opinion of the writer was simply beyond ignorant and yet again I was dismayed that all the people in the comments section seem to agree with them. This paper has an ongoing agenda against IVF. It publishes the most wacky stories about IVF in a bid to turn people's opinions against it (babies being 'made from skin cells') being the latest one. They and their readership quite happily preach about not wanting to mess with nature but I suspect they would quite happily take advantage of science if it meant seeking treatment for a cancer diagnosis for example. They bleat on about population control - I hardly think the people needing fertility treatment and going on to have babies even makes the slightest difference. I am just so offended and I worry that people who I am related to, friends, people I work with might feel the same way as that writer and if they do then quite frankly I want nothing to do with them. I have a 17 month old little boy conceived through IVF after many years trying to get pregnant. Having him has brought us so much joy and I feel grateful every morning I wake up. I find the the fact that some miserable so and sos think he shouldn't even exis truly hurtful. Since having him we decided to try and get pregnant again this year naturally. The first time we tried I had an early miscarriage but I went on to get pregnant again and am now 14 weeks pregnant. Both times I got pregnant on the first attempt (I hope this brings hope to others) so I feel this shoots down their ignorant little argument that nature intended for people who experience infertility not to have babies. And my LB is healthy so their goes their argument about 'faulty genes'. I have written a comment at the end of their article but I doubt very much it will get published...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The sad thing is that using skin cells (or any other cell) to help create embryos is a really important scientific development that people have been working on for years. There are two main driving force's for this research: Helping women who have POF and also helping prevent extinction of species in nature.

Sadly, as per usual, the Daily Fail take a valid point/research and manipulate it to suit their readership. The problem with this is that normal people who read it, and who don't read between the lines like you should with any reported news, think its all black and white. My MIL gets suckered in to it all and very often when we go round she rushes off to fetch me a Daily Fail newspaper clipping about some brilliant new "breakthrough". The other month she rang up Mr C in a panic that we were being ripped off and preyed upon by evil clinics "selling us things we don't need, like ICSI"   

I'm a conspiracy theorist anyway so I always doubt the validity of what I read, everything has a bias. However, I genuinely think the best bet is to avoid tripe like the DF, it doesn't add any value to your life and I wouldn't give them the satisfaction of an extra site visit. Regarding the comments: These are generally the same little trolls over and over again hiding behind a screen and being as nasty as possible because in the real world no one actually cares what they have to say.

Don't let it upset you honey, and hey - I have faulty genes and was born without any ART so that's that argument of theirs destroyed  

Xxx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

I absolutely agree with Cloudy - just ignore the tripe journalists pedal in a pathetic attempt to sell a story! Every precious IVF baby is a true miracle of nature as well as science. Those of us who've endured multiple bfns and losses know only too well that when it comes to creating a human life, there is only so far medicine will take us. In the end I firmly believe that nature has the final say and has to be on our side in order for any medical intervention to work. 

I've been upset in the past by ignorant comments. The people who tell you to accept, adopt or stop wasting the NHS's funds on tx. These are the same people who conceive in the blink of an eye and have no concept whatsoever of how much IF can affect your life.

You enjoy your little miracle and don't give these idiots a moment of your time or energy!

X


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Cloudy. i hate how they make IVF out to be some sort of 'weird science' experiment. To me it's an absolute miracle. It gave me hope an ultimately a child and it changed my life. The people who make the negative comments are so selfish. They have their families and couldn't care less about anyone else. Very easy of them to cast their opinions when they haven't experienced infertility for themselves and the pain it causes. Sorry to hear you have had to put up with comments like that from your mil. What a horrible thing for her to say x


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply hopefulshell. I guess I was disappointed by the lack of comments on the article in support of IVF. I'm astounded by the amount of ignorance there is x


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't worry about what the Daily Mail says as they are one of the most ignorant newspapers out there.

They must really hate me as according to them I'm just a lazy greedy Fire Fighter who goes on strike for fun, I'm engaged to a Polish immigrant and we've just had this 'evil' IVF - basically I'm the anti-Christ for them!

Just Google their old headlines about Jewish immigrants coming over here during WW2 and you'll see how they've been peddling hate for a long time now.

I wouldn't wipe my bum with the Daily Fail so don't worry about them or their ignorant readers.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have heard a lot of people call them Daily Fail. I wouldn't worry about their articles and comments.


----------

